# 18017 crash shut-down activated?



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi all 

I have a code on a 2004 R32 that i can't figure out. it reads as follows
18017 crash shut-down activated
P1609 -001- Upper limit exceeded-intermittent
if anyone could help me with this it would be appreciated. i tried to clear it with my Vag-com, but it comes back. i assume that means that it is a hard code. i am wondering if their is a crash sensor on the vehicle? i'm a registered vag-commer, my name is craig mcaulay and my postal code is v8p-2j3
thanks


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

well i checked on the bentley site for more information, but they don't list anymore information about this code, i'm a subscriber to bentley's e-bahn as well so its not that i'm not trying to find out my own problem. its just getting frustrating since this is a new vehicle to me
some information that may help, i purchased this vehicle as a write off, it had been in a pretty good front end accident, but the engine runs, although there is about 12 codes it has registered in various systems. i'm not to worried about most of them, since various components are disconnected or broken at the moment. they will be fixed as i work through the project.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

From which module did you read that code? Is the car chipped/tuned, or stock?


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

this is from address 01 , engine.
the car is stock as far as i know


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This fault code is stored when the airbag control module recognizes a crash, it tells the engine control module to stop the engine. This fault code is only an information and has no influence on the rest of the car.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

thank you, after doing some research that was kind of what i was thinking.
my next question is can i recode my gateway and my instrument cluster to ignore the airbag system? the entire drive train from this R32 is going to be transplanted into another vehicle. i am going to try and keep as many systems as possible, but not the airbags since the vehicle it is all going into never had them (A1)
i tried to recode my gateway to 00002, from 00006, but it would not accept this, do i need a login for that module?
thanks craig


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_i tried to recode my gateway to 00002, from 00006, but it would not accept this, do i need a login for that module?

That's a known issue, there is a rumor that it is not possible to enter a lower coding than the one allready entered.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

thank you for your help, i'm sure i'll have more questions as this project progresses


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_This fault code is stored when the airbag control module recognizes a crash, it tells the engine control module to stop the engine. This fault code is only an information and has no influence on the rest of the car.

I got the same DTC on a SEAT Leon TDI150.
On the Ross-Tech wiki, I can read :

_Quote »_
Possible Solutions
* Set Readiness, the Fault Code should be cleared automatically during this Process.

But I cannot see how to set the Readiness once connected to the ECU. I can only Read et Save the Readiness results, not set any of them.
Any hint about this feature ? 
Thanx.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

Because you are transplanting this into a different car and we are not addressing the airbag system. 
Can you disconnect the battery and unplug the Airbag module. then reconnect the battery, and try to clear the engine dtc?
You will set no communication faults, but that does not matter.
I never had that ecm code not clear, but if the airbag module (since it has not been replaced) still has a fault maybe this is why it wouldn't clear?


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

OK. This explains the "issue" about the Readiness setting, thank you.









_Quote, originally posted by *dana vw tech* »_
I never had that ecm code not clear, but if the airbag module (since it has not been replaced) still has a fault maybe this is why it wouldn't clear?

Well. I will try to unplug the battery as you suggested and keep you inform.
But I'm afraid the DTC will appear again. Indeed, the airbag module got a 65535 DTC...


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (Mickski)*

Just got the same code on my TT. Problem is since its got that code, it shuts downt he fuel pump and does not allow the car to start. Anyone have any idea how to get rid of the code?


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_Just got the same code on my TT. Problem is since its got that code, it shuts downt he fuel pump and does not allow the car to start. Anyone have any idea how to get rid of the code?

Are you really sure that the Airbag DTC leads to the fuel pump malfunction ? It seems odd...
No other related DTC ?


----------

